# ImageIcon laden?



## Math (14. Jul 2004)

hi, wenn ich so ein bild laden möchte:


```
new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("hourglas.gif")
```


wo muss das bild dann liegen? auf gleicher ebene mit dem java file oder dem class file oder wo? jetzt liegts da, wo der quellcode ist, da findet er es nicht...:-(

danke


----------



## Stefan1200 (14. Jul 2004)

Im selben Ordner wie die .class Datei, beachte auch die Groß-/Kleinschreibung.
Bzw. in der Jar Datei (ebenfalls im selben Ordner wie die class).


----------



## Math55 (14. Jul 2004)

danke


----------

